# Corded or cordless



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Hilti know by the serial numbers when the tool was made/sold. They also have a list of stolen Hilti tool serial numbers. If you buy a hot piece of kit and send it for a service, you won't get it back.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Its had a service 2 months ago and he has documentation for this which he is sending with it so no probs there. :thumbup:


----------



## 1984svo (Oct 8, 2007)

if it is the restriction of a 15' cord, order the Hilti with the 50' cord. Max the smi 55 or smd 57 is 2". Square tip is availiable for the 55, not for 57 for ceramic hardi screws


----------

